# Security Camera System



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey guys, do any of you have any recommendations for a good security camera system? I'm installing one at my dad's office and don't know much about them. Looking for a 2-3 camera system, possibly with the ability to backup photos online.

Any ideas?

Thanks,
FSG


----------



## john_r (Sep 27, 2014)

FSG, I purchase a larger system from Lorex. It's a PoE system and the camera's are full HD (1080p). The resolution is very good and the cell application avg. I thought I saw a smaller system available at Costco for around $700 but I believe it comes with 6 or so camera. Be very Careful about the dome camera's because they only operate correctly if mounted to the ceiling. If you mount them on a wall the picture comes out upside down.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd look and search on eBay. You can find some good systems for cheap that come with a DVR and multiple cameras.


----------



## Ericalee (Oct 24, 2014)

*IP camera is highly recommended to you. It supports wireless network connection and it has wireless security to protect your video .With an IP camera , you can monitor anywhere you want to ensure the safety and security , such as home ,office ,factory, store, nursery ,warehouse ,and so on, as long as it is connected with internet . It is very simple ,convenient ,real –time and quite cheap at kingsbuying to get. You are offered with a wide selection there.
*


----------

